# Left elbow pain/tendonitis



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 24, 2013)

Ya...my left elbow always ends up hurting me....Overuse, poor execution of lift, I dont know, it just hurts and is aggrevating.

So...Ive rested it, iced it, tried compression, elevation too....

I also take naproxen for it...

Anyone know of anything i can do to minimize this?

I even supinate my wrists when i lift...if i pronate them its extreme pain...

What do i do? Maybe someone has tips to decrease this...It never affects my right elbow...

thx
BN


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 25, 2013)

DMSO rub it on before workout , works great


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 25, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> DMSO rub it on before workout , works great



IB also stated this with injection site/muscle pain.

I took Trigosamine for a bit. seemed to help.
its Glucosamine...chondroitin...hylauronic acid..or however u spell it.lol
Eq..Deca..Primo..GH


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 25, 2013)

I also wear elbow sleeves on all press exercises


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 25, 2013)

Learned this from Dr Lukifer ^^

Bodybuilding and elbow pain - YouTube


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 25, 2013)

Thx


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 25, 2013)

What is   dmso?


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> What is   dmso?



Its a veterinary product, just google DMSO you will see a bunch of articles about it and places to buy, i use the liquid form in a bottle with a little roller in in it


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 26, 2013)

Does it hurt more with certain lifts?  Skull crushers killed mine.  Ran tb500 and cissus for my broken knee and it ended up healing my elbow.  Upon completing the protocol, elbow pain came back.   Ran tb500 and cissus again and substituted skull crushers with narrow grip bench and dips.  After a year the pain has not come back.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 26, 2013)

Cool...i have cissus...ill start that back up....gonna look for dmso as well


And yes, hammer curls and any curl where my hands are pronated and then turned supinated


----------

